# Need a New Job..



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Anyone have any leads to a fulltime job in the fraser valley??

I have been a shipper for the past 3.5yrs...

tired of my company..


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I KNOW OF ONE IN RICHMOND.. wholesaler for pet supplies. i posted it.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> I KNOW OF ONE IN RICHMOND.. wholesaler for pet supplies. i posted it.


I think Joseph is going to apply for that


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn that would be cool..
ill take a look april! thanks!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

How 'bout being a receiver? Jk! I just quit my job to go back to school. I'm so tired of warehouse work!!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

i wish i could do that...

but there is this dumb thing we all have to pay called rent.. lol

rent blows


----------

